# MKIV - Issue with rear caliper replacement. Leaking bleeder screw.



## hogie1980 (May 12, 2004)

2000 Jetta 2.0L 

My rear calipers were almost seized up and in dire need of replacement so I bought refurbished ones from NAPA.

I just finished the process of replacing the calipers and new pads and rotors but am still left with an issue.

When I was bleeding out the left line, I realized that after I tightened the bleeder screw, fluid was continuing to leak out around the screw. I thought maybe it was loose or cross threaded because there was still some thread showing so I removed it, only to be horrified that the thread was actually stripped and coiled around the brass screw!

Looks like I overtightened the screw and stripped the inner thread on the caliper itself.

I took the old bleeder screw from the old calipers and noticed it was different. The new one is slightly longer and has more thread. The tip of the new one is more rounded while the old one is pointy. 

Anyway, I tried putting the old one in the caliper and it grabbed and doesn't leak. There must be some thread left near the bottom of the hole and I figure the pointy end allows it to get in there snuggly.

Has anyone encountered a similar situation?

Did NAPA include the wrong screws with my new calipers?

I am still worried that the leak may come back so I am going to monitor it closely.

Any advice on how to proceed? I could try and get the new calipers machined and rethreaded.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

You got a warranty. Take the calipers back and get replacements.


----------



## hogie1980 (May 12, 2004)

I had a look at the instructions that came with the calipers and they specifically warn against overtightning and that it voids the warranty. Crap.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

They are used calipers. How do you know that the threads weren't already damaged when you bought them?

Like I said, take them back with the receipt and tell the guys at NAPA they leaked from when you got them.

Most likely, they will replace them.


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

germancarnut51 said:


> They are used calipers. How do you know that the threads weren't already damaged when you bought them?
> 
> Like I said, take them back with the receipt and tell the guys at NAPA they leaked from when you got them.
> 
> Most likely, they will replace them.


That's exactly what I'd do. I don't know how many reman'd rear VW calipers I've seen that were bad right out of the box...countless ones. Just tell them it leaked from the beginning, they'll warranty it and give you a new one.


----------

